# Nock low tear?



## highpoundage (Nov 20, 2010)

A couple of things popped into my mind -

Arrow rest drop speed is too fast 
500 axis arrows are too weak spined
The nock is low
Nock pinch from the d-loop
Did you check the timing of the cams through the entire draw cycle or just when the bow is at rest?


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

If things are flying properly as far as you'll take a shot, why do you care?

Tuning techniques are not an absolute for any single method you might use. Over time, I've dropped paper tuning as the biggest waste of time tuning bows, in forty years. But some guys feel it's the only way. Still a free country, well sorta'. If the planing shaft, and BH impact look good, use the paper for "something else".


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

highpoundage said:


> A couple of things popped into my mind -
> 
> Arrow rest drop speed is too fast
> 500 axis arrows are too weak spined
> ...


 He didn't say a 500 spine. He said 500 grains, but it would be nice if he mentioned which spine just to rule that out.


----------



## MulieMadness (Apr 27, 2011)

300 spine and I got it figured out, my bottom cam was a litttle faster than the top.


----------



## gduan2000 (Dec 3, 2012)

MulieMadness said:


> 300 spine and I got it figured out, my bottom cam was a litttle faster than the top.


do you mind tell how you fixed it?


----------

